

The Original Futurama: The Legacy of the 1939 World's Fair - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4345790.html

======
joshu
I love the names of the fountains.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshu/76143995/>

------
Towle_
"Welcome! To the World of Tomorroooww!"

